# Deep Cleaning Locos



## jark (Jan 4, 2015)

I don't know if any of you Brakemen have ever used these products to deep clean your locos, but these are great products. As a long time user of Trichloroethylene to clean electric motors and associated components, this is a great product to get all of the gunk out of tight spots, clean the commutator, brushes, sleeves, etc. No residue is left behind and will be totally dry in moments. IT IS NON-FLAMMABLE!

You can get this at your favorite Wal-Mart or sporting goods store in a spray can and the product is 'Tetra' Gun Degreaser "Action Blaster"!!! You'll be amazed at the results.

The other product is a can of "Canned Air", often used to blow off computer keyboards. What a great little source for compressed air. 

These two items sure make short work of cleaning dirty locos for me.


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

Trichloroethylene 
79-01-6
Hazard Summary-Created in April 1992; Revised in January 2000

Most of the trichloroethylene used in the United States is released into the atmosphere from industrial degreasing operations. Acute (short-term) and chronic (long-term) inhalation exposure to trichloroethylene can affect the human central nervous system (CNS), with symptoms such as dizziness, headaches, confusion, euphoria, facial numbness, and weakness. Liver, kidney, immunological, endocrine, and developmental effects have also been reported in humans. A recent analysis of available epidemiological studies reports trichloroethylene exposure to be associated with several types of cancers in humans, especially kidney, liver, cervix, and lymphatic system. Animal studies have reported increases in lung, liver, kidney, and testicular tumors and lymphoma. The Agency is currently reassessing the cancer classification of trichloroethylene.


----------



## jark (Jan 4, 2015)

My, My, what a reply and warning to use of a product I mentioned. I would be very concerned about the use of TriChlor if the process were to take hours or days to complete. The activity I suggest takes about three (3) minutes to complete and the use of the TriChlor is a few short burst of 1-3 seconds from start to finish, TOTAL. The product mentioned is still for sale at all sporting goods outlets and is used by thousands of gun enthusiasts around the world on a as needed basis. 

The 'Action Blaster' can provides sufficient warning labels with a host of precautions such as those you mentioned.

While your warning is to be considered, I was not suggesting that this become a full time job of 8 hour days, six days a week and I doubt that many of us have enough locos to clean that there would be a prolonged exposure. I still clean my locos and guns with this stuff on an as needed basis with great results.

Thanks for your response.


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

My, my what sarcasm.

I have no problem with the product. But the warning is clear, use with adequate ventilation, prevent prolonged exposure.

As far as the warnings on the can, as you get older they get harder and harder to read. Most don't read them even when they can focus on them.

Chemicals are great but caution needs to be observed and everyone deserves fair warning.:smokin:


----------



## johnfl68 (Feb 1, 2015)

European regulations have deemed that it's use be terminated before April 21, 2016.

The U.S. military has virtually eliminated its use of this chemical, purchasing only 11 gallons in 2005.

Pretty much everyone is working towards phasing out use of the chemical and looking for alternatives because of adverse health effects.

Yes, you are free to do as you wish, but you may want to consider looking for alternatives. It looks as if there will be a ban on the use of this chemical by most countries in the not so distant future because of all the health and environmental risks.


----------

